# Dell & HP Tech Support Advise Callers to Drop Windows 10



## Mike

An interesting report, Dell & HP tech support who have
trouble helping customers to fix their Windows 10 are
advising them to drop it and go back to their old OS

Full Story Here.

Mike.


----------



## imp

Mike, being a "dolt" when it comes to PCs, how does one revert back to a previous OP? Uninstall 10, install the old? Can an individual with limited resources like me achieve that?   Thanks!   imp


----------



## AprilT




----------



## Don M.

MS is having all sorts of problems with W10....so much so that they are rumored to be working on a major upgrade...being referred to as W10.1...sometime in late December or early January.  So far, I'm holding off until sometime this Winter when weather forces me to stay housebound for a few days.  At the bare minimum, I plan to do a real good job of cleaning up my system, and backing everything up to my external HD, so if W10 becomes a pain in the rear, I can back off to W7 fairly easily.


----------



## AprilT

My computer is very old, still working very well with xp, don't need no stinkin window's support team or their security fixes.  So far so good except for a glitch with my system not related to my to the OS evidently.

From everything I've read about windows ten, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just tried installing what I thought was the finished version of Win10 today. Took several hours to download to a thumb drive, nothing happened, downloaded a second time to my main drive and got to the installation screen.

Got the install going, another hour or so, 97% complete and it gives me a "Cannot install - blah,blah,blah". Not sure if it's a hardware or software issue at this point, because my hard drive has been funky lately and is only at 43% life remaining according to my tests.

Still using Win7 Ultimate. It works.


----------



## AZ Jim

I have 8.1 and 7 on my computers, they work...but I think the best system I have had was XP.


----------



## SifuPhil

There are still a lot of XP fans, Jim - you're in good company. I remember good times with that OS.


----------



## Mike

imp said:


> Mike, being a "dolt" when it comes to PCs, how does one revert back to a previous OP? Uninstall 10, install the old? Can an individual with limited resources like me achieve that?   Thanks!   imp



Hi Imp, I don't yet have windows 10 installed, so I am not too sure.

I asked Google and got several answers.

This is the one at the top of the page:-
To access this, open the Start menu and select Settings.
Click the “Update *&* security” icon and select “Recovery.”
You should see a “Go *back* to *Windows 7*” or “Go *back* to
*Windows* 8.1” option. Click the Get started button to get
rid of your *Windows 10* install and restore your previous
*Windows* install.

Seems straight forward, but there is more, in the Microsoft
instructions, is starts with, *"if it's been less than a month
since you upgraded to Windows 10".

*So I don't really know, I had no idea that there might be a
cut-off time to revert back.

Microsoft Instructions

Whatever you do, save your "My Documents" or "My Pictures"
before you start, just in case of problems.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun

I go to several computer help forums and there are many there that says if it's been more than a month, then the only way to go back to your previous Windows version is to format and restore your most recent backup or format and install your previous version of Windows, ie: Windows 7, etc.. If you formatted and installed your old version, you would need to install all of your programs, etc. The best way would be to make a full backup on an external hard drive before you do anything with Windows 10. This would work because I have purchased a new computer with Windows ME and it was such a pain, I formatted and installed my old Windows 98SE and never regretted it plus it worked like a charm. But, I made a full backup on my external drive before I did that.


----------



## Butterfly

I have a Dell service plan where I call and they can figure out what's wrong or fix problems remotely.  The service techs have told me not to be in any hurry at all to try to install Windows 10.  I'll stick to Windows 7, which works well for me.


----------



## tnthomas

M$ keeps heaping & heaping bloated junk code on top of the monolithic pile that has become the Windows OS franchise.

I 'bailed out' of the Redmond monstrosity over ten years ago, and recommend Linux operating system.

-Open source 

-well vetted

-stable

free as in freedom not as in beer


Suggested version for newcomers:   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop


----------



## Ken N Tx

I will stay with Windows7...I have blocked all updates so I can load the ones I need..


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

tnthomas said:


> M$ keeps heaping & heaping bloated junk code on top of the monolithic pile that has become the Windows OS franchise.
> 
> I 'bailed out' of the Redmond monstrosity over ten years ago, and recommend Linux operating system.
> 
> -Open source
> 
> -well vetted
> 
> -stable
> 
> free as in freedom not as in beer
> 
> 
> Suggested version for newcomers:   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop


My latest distro is openSUSE (Leap 42.1).  I also like the fact that everything I use is more secure, stable and FREE!  I have complete control over updates.  I had to resign myself to the fact that when someone is comfortable with what they know, changing their mind is a formidable task.  I finally gave up and now when someone asks for unsolicited advice I say, 'I'm sorry I no longer speak Windows', there's a lot truth in that statement.  My wife started with a 'Vista' desktop and migrated to a Win 7 laptop, got comfortable with it and plays a game that cost $6.99 from Amazon that has no Win 10 or Linux version.  I sneak over run scans and updates when she leaves but convincing her to adopt Linux ain't gonna happen.

I have only converted 2 seniors, they sing it's praises and bring their laptop to me when there is a newer version, which I install and send them on they way.  I had another neighbor at my door with a problem that turned out to be a simple matter with his ISP and modem.  While we were talking he observed that I was playing a game of 'Mahjongg' asked what it was, told him, then gave him the cook's tour of my distro and asked him what does he use his laptop for.  Standard answer, 'surf the web, go on FaceBook, email and games'.  I pointed out all those things are browser based and since MS couldn't create a competitive browser why do you stay with Windows and pay for most of his OS & virus/malware software.  

I tried Ubuntu several years ago but didn't like the look and feel so went back to my old standard of LinuxMint.  Now jumped to openSUSE and after a little learning curve like the look and feel of quality 'German' engineering.


----------



## Butterfly

What is a distro?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Butterfly said:


> What is a distro?


Linux or computer talk for distribution.  There are hundreds to choose from see:  http://distrowatch.com/  Look along the right side for the 100 most popular.  Each one is unique and a little different from each other.  My favorites are Mint, openSUSE, Mageia, PCLinuxOS, Zorin.  Mint is the easiest, great for the beginner.  Ubuntu is not my cup of tea, but that's what makes using Linux so desirable, if you don't like your choice then there are many more to choose from.


----------



## tnthomas

I use Debian mostly, I like that their package management system resolves software dependencies mostly without user involvement.   This little Asus 10" laptop(1001px)   is running Fedora 22 at the moment.      

I have a desktop box with a 16 thread Xeon E5 2650  and a gtx970 video card running Zorin 9.    This for Folding @home.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

tnthomas said:


> I have a desktop box with a 16 thread Xeon E5 2650  and a gtx970 video card running Zorin 9.    This for Folding @home.



I clicked on your FAH link out of curiosity.  Most of the pages were relating to medical jargon that I will admit were way out of my league, but being diabetic there was definitely some interest there.  I understand 'distributed computing' in as much as they are like the concept of how 'torrents' work, (I do leave my laptop on for the 'torrents' I have downloaded recently to enable faster downloads for others).  FAH is a unique concept and will look into joining after I have time to read more about it.  

Thanks for the info.


----------

